# dulcis in fundo



## Murphy

Hello,
Do you think I could translate "dulcis in fundo" into English as "last but not least"? It introduces the last in a long succession of expert opinions quoted in a book I'm translating from Italian. 

I have no real knowledge of latin myself, so I'm just guessing. 

Thanks


----------



## Cagey

It means "the sweet is in the end".  It's close, perhaps, to the English "we save the best for last."

It seems to be used by the Italians primarily.  Here is a Wiki article in Italian.


----------



## Hamlet2508

Murphy said:


> Hello,
> Do you think I could translate "dulcis in fundo" into English as "last but not least"? It introduces the last in a long succession of expert opinions quoted in a book I'm translating from Italian.
> 
> I have no real knowledge of latin myself, so I'm just guessing.
> 
> Thanks



I think  "last but not least" will be fine.
regards,
Hamlet


----------



## Joca

Cagey said:


> It means "the sweet is in the end". It's close, perhaps, to the English "we save the best for last."
> 
> It seems to be used by the Italians primarily. Here is a Wiki article in Italian.


 
Yes, this appears to be fine. Actually, it means "sweet at the bottom". 

The expression is used for two situations:

1. to assert that even the most painful events often reserve, for the end, positive surprises;

2. to point that in a set of elements (or in a row of arguments) the best ones are the last ones.


----------



## Murphy

Thanks to everyone


----------



## tobek

This thread is a few months old now, but I have a question: is it true that this phrase also refers to the vagina?  Or is that only an archaic joke, no longer used by Italians nowadays?


----------



## rubuk

Good morning.



Joca said:


> ...
> The expression is used for two situations:
> 
> 1. to assert that even the most painful events often reserve, for the end, positive surprises;
> ...



No we don't use this expression in Italia with that meaning.
The second is ok. 




tobek said:


> This thread is a few months old now, but I have a question: is it true that this phrase also refers to the vagina?  Or is that only an archaic joke, no longer used by Italians nowadays?



Not to my knowledge. Never heard the phrase with the meaning You suggest.
St.


----------



## loco44

"dulcis in fundo" is more like "the icing on the cake" : a sequence of very positive (or very negative) events or elements that ends up with the best (or worst) of them all.


----------



## Atalan17

I agree with loco44. That meaning is the most used, also in the sarcastic way: the negative view.

Anyway rubuk is right, i never heard that meaning


----------



## alfabeta

For anyone still hunting, I've found a translation in a Collins dictionary as being "To cap it all".


----------

